

wswatch: Unix watch(1) in the browser (Node.js, WebSockets) - jzwinck
https://github.com/jzwinck/wswatch

======
jzwinck
I made this. It's a little bit like the program discussed here last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6879667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6879667)

This lets you use a web browser (or multiple browsers) to view the current
output of a command, updating in real time. An old-school idea with a new
twist.

